# Alabama Bus driver dead kid held hostage



## wolf_36 (Jul 7, 2010)

I just saw this , One county over from me . A 67 yr old man entered a school bus armed and demanded 6- 8 yr old kids to be given to him . bus driver refused and was shot 3 times and killed , took one kid hostage and is held up in an under ground bunker . 
Bus Driver Reportedly Shot in Dale County
still on going

How do you convince kids it's safe to send them to school when it happens so close to home .


----------



## kirkland (Oct 24, 2012)

What the heck? That is horrible, I can already hear more gun ban BS....


----------



## wolf_36 (Jul 7, 2010)

That was my thought . Don't need to ban . Watch the video of the wittness account . said he knew the guy and everyone thought he would do something like this . If they thought this way was'nt he checked out before hand . Guess there to busy going after kids in school playing with pink water pistols and make shift lego guns .


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

The media has a lot to do with this also I think.You get these nut balls that see other people doing it and get there name on tv so they think well I want everyone to know me too.Like the 15 minutes of fame think.True tragedy though I hate hearing this stuff I hope they shoot that SOB...


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

brutemike said:


> The media has a lot to do with this also I think.You get these nut balls that see other people doing it and get there name on tv so they think well I want everyone to know me too.Like the 15 minutes of fame think.True tragedy though I hate hearing this stuff I hope they shoot that SOB...


Agreed %100. They want to go out in fame. What loser wants to die a nobody when they can die with everyone in the country knowing their name. We need to ignore them, and focus ONLY on the victims, so that these other NUT JOBS will see they no longer can gain fame this way.


----------



## Musclemckeester (Aug 25, 2012)

brutemike said:


> The media has a lot to do with this also I think.You get these nut balls that see other people doing it and get there name on tv so they think well I want everyone to know me too.Like the 15 minutes of fame think.True tragedy though I hate hearing this stuff I hope they shoot that SOB...


Very well said.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

brutemike said:


> The media has a lot to do with this also I think.You get these nut balls that see other people doing it and get there name on tv so they think well I want everyone to know me too.Like the 15 minutes of fame think.True tragedy though I hate hearing this stuff I hope they shoot that SOB...





Polaris425 said:


> Agreed %100. They want to go out in fame. What loser wants to die a nobody when they can die with everyone in the country knowing their name. We need to ignore them, and focus ONLY on the victims, so that these other NUT JOBS will see they no longer can gain fame this way.


 

AGREED!!!!


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Anyone know if this matter has been resolved yet.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

No as of right now he is still in the bunker with the child. They are communicating with him through a PVC pipe. This took place about two hours from my house.. Getting close to home, glad I have firearms.:AR15firing:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Sounds sketchy to me. Heard no mention of demands. He must have demands otherwise what's his deal. 


Posted via TapaTalk.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Another government set up to band our gus. I swar this president messin this world up.


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## wolf_36 (Jul 7, 2010)

Think I found a reason he may have done it : 
was from WSFA :
Court records show ***** had been due to appear for a bench trial on Wednesday following his arrest last month on a menacing charge.
James Edward Davis told CNN the arrest stemmed from an altercation he had with ***** that ended with ***** allegedly firing two gunshots from a pistol, as Davis sped off in his car.
"He fired the gun twice," said Davis, adding that he had a child inside the vehicle when the shooting occurred.
Maybe he was after Davis's Child


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

MyFoxAl reports child ok, kidnapper dead

live streaming:

WSFA 12 News Live Streaming Online - WSFA.com: News Weather and Sports for Montgomery, AL.


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> Agreed %100. They want to go out in fame. What loser wants to die a nobody when they can die with everyone in the country knowing their name. We need to ignore them, and focus ONLY on the victims, so that these other NUT JOBS will see they no longer can gain fame this way.


And then stick the gun up his *** and pull the trigger Sorry for the language guys


----------



## bruteguy750 (Oct 25, 2012)

This is one sick individual. This kinda stuff just pisses me off. That poor child and parents.


----------



## 02KODIAK400 (May 16, 2012)

bruteguy750 said:


> This is one sick individual. This kinda stuff just pisses me off. That poor child and parents.


/\ /\ /\ yep i agree just glad the kid is alright


----------

